# Need to move - dicey situation



## onthecoach (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi All, 

Not sure if this really belongs in the "full-timing" category, but here goes:

As you all know, I am living in Frederick, MD in my motorhome w/my dog, waiting for DH to finish his stint in the Middle East.  

The problem, is that the place where I am staying is starting to deteriorate. The "manager' has never taken any responsibility for anything here in the 15 months I have been here. It has always be a fight to get the grass mowed and  get the light bulbs changed on the lampposts on the street.  As it is, he is only available on Tues and Thurs from 10:00am to 2:00pm -- when everyone is at work!!

I have tried to reach a 'higher' authority, but the company seems to be some kind of layered LLC with no single person named as President.  It all seems very shady and slimy.  The tax bill goes directly to the man who is the 'manager', so I have had no luck going up the ladder.

In the past 3 months, he has been shoving all manner of trailers into every square inch of open space and doubling up on all services. Now there are several 'less than desirable elements" living w/in 20 feet of me. 

I am looking to move, but the closest campgrounds to Fredrick, MD are 30-50 miles away.  

Does anyone know of any smaller, private, or even individual sites with EWS in the Fredrick/Urbana/Walkersville/Myersville, MD area?  I have a friend who also works and lives in her motorhome and we are both on the edge of feeling less than secure in the current environment.    We are quiet and mind our own business. We are more than willing to pay a fair monthly rent.

If anyone has any ideas and/or knows of people we can contact, I would be eternally grateful!!!  thank you!


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Come south a bit, I have some places in central Virginia I ca recommend.


----------



## onthecoach (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Thanks, Becky!!  I would jump at the chance, but that would be a really L-O-N-G commute to my job!!


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Hello ALL!!  

Well, I've been asked to leave my site as of Aug 1.  The "manager" got angry because I contacted the elec power co directly to get my bill paid, because he had not paid the park electric bill in 3 months and the power co came out just before the 4th of July Weekend and shut down everyone's power!!   (Our rent includes the electric on the site.) 

Mr. "Manager" kept telling me my power would be on at 6pm that night, then at noon next day, then at 6pm THAT evening...each time I called the power co and they told me they had no work order to my meter, because the bill had not yet been paid. 

I asked what I had to do to get it the power back on, so I did not have to go through the 3-day weekend w/no power? I paid them the $69.95 they wanted and my power was on that evening. I sent a letter to Mr. Manager and to the owners of this place and told them I would be deducting said $69.95 from my next rent payment.

Mr. Manager came by a day or so later and gave me a check for $69.95. I said, "I was just going to deduct it from my rent."  He said, "NO! We don't do that here!"  OK!

Two days later, on July 10th, I get a letter taped to my door:  "Your RV site will no longer be available as of July 16, 2009. Please vacate our park by that date."

HMMMMMMMMMMMm.... ok. I called Mr. Manager and asked what the problem was. He said he already promised my site to someone else. (I've been here 16 months now.) I said, "why would you do that, I have not given you any notice that I was planning to leave?"  He said, "It may or maynot have been my decision, but the decision has been made."  

"Ok", I said. "But it is unreasonable to expect me to find another place in 6 days. I need til the end of the month." He agreed to that.

SO, I am moving to Madison, VA....a lovely KOA Kampground....a REAL CAMPGROUND with REAL RVers who know and understand our life!!       I am now getting excited about my new adventure...this is a good thing, because I was so angry I couldn't even SPEAK!!! 

I am sad to have to be farther away from my family, but it is only 2 hours...so I'm sure we can work it out.  

When God Closes a Door, He Opens a Window!!! :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Well Lynn' seems as though the manager made up your mind for you :laugh: .  Think you will be better anyway.  Sounds like a place to stay away from.  Everything happens for a reason.  Enjoy the move and good luck.  Keep us posted


----------



## vanole (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn,

Hope things work out for you at the new park.  Management of the previous place needs there bell rung in my opinion.  I've stayed two nights at the KOA in Madison before and never had a problem.  I'm sure you will experience the same.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## LEN (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Maybe you should send a note to the manager with a threat of a law suit(personal) not the camp ground for discrimination against a senior citizen. Even with no suit it could be fun to see  a wiggle. And site your distress at having no power because of the no payment causing you much pain and suffering.

LEN


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn, I'm with Len on this one. Unless they give you a reason, they can't just summarily tell you to leave. :angry:  Sounds to me like a revenge thing for you going over their heads and getting your lights on. Plus the embarassment factor that you found out they were behind in their electric bill. I'm sure a letter from a lawyer would change their tune. After they back down and tell you that you can stay I'd tell them to shove it and move! Ha-ha.  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn, 
I was in that KOA last weekend, over the 4th.  I have been there quite a few times.  Bob and Sandy run a tight ship, but they are nice people.  My Mother in Law lives about a mile from there.  Maybe next time in town, my wife and I can meet you at the Pig N Steak!!!  If you don't know the place, you will SOON.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

I love the Pig N Steak - I stop there on most trips back from DC.  Madison County VA is beautiful.  I have never stayed at the KOA there but see that they are open until December 19 -- I may try it for my Thanksgiving outing.


----------



## brodavid (Jul 13, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn, God go with you and keep you


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Dear Friends,   Thank you all so much for your support!  

I did consult a lawyer about the situation, and he said that since I did not have a lease, I really had no leg to stand on.  I could leave at any time, and Mgt to ask me to leave at any time.  This behavior is not NEW at this location!  My neighbors and I have seen this very small minded person behave badly for the entire 14 months I have been living here.

Last week, after the power cut-off problem, I was told by my neighbor that I had a HUGE RAT living under my coach. (I am SCRUPULOUSLY CAREFUL about making sure no food items or trash are EVER left outside the coach -- EVER!!)  I believe this critter (and probably many of his relatives) are living in/under/around the mobile-home trailers on either side of me.

Yesterday, when I came home for lunch, 2 MD State Troopers were parked in my spot.  I thought: "Holy Mackeral, what the heck did I do now?!?!?"  The good news, they were not there for me.  The bad news, They were there to tell all the residents that 2 ARMED convicts had escaped from the jail 4 miles away!  (I didn't know there was a jail that close to me!!)  They told us to stay inside and lock our doors!!

OH YES!!! I AM GOING TO MISS THIS PLACE!!!

Please contact me in Madison, VA at the KOA to say HI!!  I welcome the chance to meet any and all of you!!!    :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn sounds like you need to get out of dodge FAST.  Keep us posted.  Think I would count my blessings that the manager made me leave :laugh: Rats are pretty common everwhere but seems as though those will be right at home with that manager :laugh:


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Thanks, C NASH!!  I am  counting the days until I can leave this dump!  I have always felt that people like this guy will get theirs --- later!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Well Lynn count your blessing that your are leaving. But I am sure you know that BIG RATS and DIRTY RATS LIVE TOGETHER. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: MOVE AND MOVE NOW


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn, Not sure when we will be back to Mom in Law, but I will contact you thru here.  Hope you like BBQ!!


----------



## big bilko (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Both the manager and the rats have done you a favour. Sounds like the manager will get his just deserts one day. Good luck on your new endeavours I am sure it must be an improvement.Regards from down under. BIG BILKO


----------



## LEN (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn,  I think you should call the county health dept. and tell them of the rat problem, After your out. Then the RAT can deal with some social rats LOL

LEN


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Thanks...I am reluctant to discuss plans until I am gone.  Don't know who 'monitors' this forum


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Good point Lynn :laugh:


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Hey Grandview!!  Yes, contact me via this site and we can get together!!  

I am very excited about my new adventure!!!  

I am even more grateful for all of my RV-friends support!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 17, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn, will do


----------



## ALIVIAH (Jul 18, 2009)

RE: Need to move - dicey situation

Hi, I am brand new to this site and I was reading about your issue.  It sounds like you are related to someone in the military.  If so, I might have some ideas that can help you.  Good luck with your move


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Hello Aliviah -- welcome to the Forums!!!  My husband is former AF, and is currently working in the Middle East (Abu Dhabi, UAE). I welcome any infor and/or advice you are willing to provide!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shorty (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Think it would be fun to send Guedo to see him...you know him as that big guy, no neck, long hairy arms...send him for a visit. People like that just erk me. Be nice to bring back that sitcom Then Came Bronson...I think was the name, a motorcycle rider a loner really, but he always showed up at the right time and place. Maybey by now Bronson is a RVer....darn my mind wanders this time of night


----------



## Jim.UT (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

It sounds like you'll be in a better situation. If it were me, I'd have contacted a local television station and described your situation....especially the part about cramming trailers into every bit of space and not paying the electrical bill....also about the short-notice eviction as a result of trying to pay your own electrical bill. Many TV stations have a consumer investigator on staff because stories like that make for entertaining watching. I'm sure it wouldn't have endeared you any more with Mr. Manager or any of his shadowy cohorts, but it would have been fun to see them squirm in front of the cameras!


----------



## dalebear (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Hi All

If you were on a month to month rental he has to give you 30days to leave or you could sue the pants off him.  I would call the health dept , tv , paper and let them know what is going on there.  I would make sure all rvers know about this place , they sound like there slum loards and could caree less about the place.  Maybe they are losing the place and milking it for all they can till they lose it. Have seen it happen to rental property before.  Best thing to do is get out to a better place and take a rest from all the BS the manager has put you though.

Dalebear


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Hello All!
I want to first THANK EVERYONE for your undying support and words of kindness.  My situation in Frederick, MD was terrible. 

I will warn you all now: DO NOT EVER GO TO: SHIELDS EVERGREEN POINT PARK!!!!

  What I have learned about this place is that is it owned by a foreigner who bought the land about 6 years ago to build a retail shopping center in this area.  Just about the time he wanted to start tearing up and building, the Frederick County, MD passed a building moratorium. As a result, he is 'stuck' with the RV rental sites.
The Manager: Dennis Kline, seems to be a 'friend of the family'.  It seems Dennis can do no wrong.  The fact that he neglected to pay the park's electric bill, therefore causing all of us to lose our electricity over the 4th of July weekend, means nothing to the owners!  Not to mention the fact that he allowed drug dealers and drunks to live there, too.
I called and wrote a letter to the owners, both during the time I was there, and also after I left.  Never got a response.
Clearly, they just don't give a damn! 
I will try to contact the local news people and see if we can bring this blight to light.  I'll let you know how that goes!

In the meantime, I am safely and happily ensconced at Shenadoah Hills KOA in Madison, VA. Sandi and Bob are great people and this place is just lovely.
It means so much to have REAL PEOPLE here to oversee the maintenance and management of this Campground. I feel safe and secure here, not afraid like I was in Frederick,MD.
I am farther away from the family, but only 90 mins from Bethesda....not so bad.
Dear Husband is still in Abu Dhabi, but we do see some light at the end of the tunnel.  He will be home -- for good -- either by end of 2009 or NO LATER than June 1, 2010.
Again, many thanks for your constant support!  It means everything to have my RV Sisters and Brothers looking out for me!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn,
Glad to hear you are in Madison.  Tell Bob and Sandi HELLO for me.  They are good people.  Next time we are in town we will look you up.  Linda says maybe this weekend, but I dunno.  Her Mother lives one mile from the campground.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn as Ken we are glad that you have a safe place to stay. I am also glad that your hubby will be home for good  in a very short time. We wish both of you the best. :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Glad it worked out,
God Bless you and yours


----------



## C Nash (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Great news Lynn.  Glad everything worked out.  Now we just need to get the hubby home.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation



Good deal Lynn! Contacting the news about those scum is a great idea. The owners won't be able to ignore that because it will cut into their pocketbook once the truth comes out

Glad you are now in a safe place!

Janeen


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 27, 2009)

Re: Need to move - dicey situation

Lynn,
Came by to see you, but Sandi told us you were out.  Sorry to miss you.  Will try again next trip.


----------

